# Kann von Linux nicht auf Windows 10 Partion zugreifen



## wolf1212 (11. April 2020)

Moin,moin,

ich habe mir auf dem Rechner neben WIN10 - linuxmint-19.3-cinnamon-64bit installiert.

WIN10 Partionen sind alle in NFS.

Von Linuxmint mit der APP LAUFWERKSVERWALTUNG kann ich die Windows 10 Partionen ( 2 Stück )  sehen. Bei den Optionen wird jedoch keine mout/einhängemöglichkeit angeboten ( ausgegraut )



Hat jemand für mich ein Tip ?

Danke !


----------



## tt7crocodiles (16. April 2020)

Ist das wirklich eine normale Partition oder ist das die kleine (ca 100-200MB) zwischen EFI und Windows?  Mach mal ein Screenshot davon.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2020)

Hast Du in Win10 die Fastboot-Option aktiviert? Wenn ja, wird es nicht gehen. Du musst das Fastboot deaktivieren, dann kannst Du auch drauf zugreifen


----------



## ntropy83 (4. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast Du in Win10 die Fastboot-Option aktiviert? Wenn ja, wird es nicht gehen. Du musst das Fastboot deaktivieren, dann kannst Du auch drauf zugreifen



So isset. Ansonsten kannst du die Laufwerke noch mit roher Gewalt übernehmen aber das geht nie gut aus.
Generell würd ich die ntfs Partitionen auch nur zum Datenaustausch benutzen, maximal. 
Fürs Starten von Games, etc. gibts immer wieder allerlei Rechtegedöns.


----------

